# What is a sperm web and how do you know when one is created?



## The Breaker (May 24, 2010)

As in the title...

What is a sperm web?

how do you know when one is created?

how does it differ from other webs?


Thanks all


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 24, 2010)

A sperm web is a special web created by a mature male in order to transfer sperm from the epiandrous fusillae to the palpal bulbs. It is usually tubular in shape but that depends on species. Sometimes you can catch a male in the act of "loading" his palps. Although we don't have a picture of any of our males doing this, we have seen them doing this. I am sure there are some pictures of this on here or on a search engine. Males tear down the web after it is made. With our terrestrials it is visible as a twisted web lying on the substrate, often balled up. Our arboreal males have always had so much webbing that distinguishing a sperm web after the fact is almost impossible.
Mackenzie

Edit: try searching "tarantula sperm web" on Google. I found several pictures illustrating the act.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 24, 2010)

Here is my MM a. versicolor making a sperm web.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robd (May 24, 2010)

Awesome pic man. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JC (May 25, 2010)

*Mature male Psalmopoeus irminia depositing sperm onto sperm web:*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OzcCMy7zscs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OzcCMy7zscs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


*Mature male Psalmopoeus irminia collecting sperm with pedipalps(top view):*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kL9z6b1mMJ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kL9z6b1mMJ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


*Mature male Psalmopoeus irminia collecting sperm with pedipalps(bottom view):*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/56wfvM1eyr4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/56wfvM1eyr4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 25, 2010)

Nice vids JC.  Those yours?

Sorry, didn't actually click on them to see who's they were.  Either way, nice vids of the males doing what they do.


----------



## JC (May 25, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice vids JC.  Those yours?


Hmmm...maybe? :?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 26, 2010)

Her was my boy doing his thing live.

[YOUTUBE]FbnX3umcAcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 26, 2010)

Oh man, that music in the first vid JC posted is so funky! I'm gonna be humming it all night.. 

Sweet vids, that's really neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

